

My weekend project: sbit3, a pastebin for files. - vtrac
https://github.com/victortrac/sbit3

======
vtrac
I wrote this because I often need to get a file (e.g. a log file) from an
internal system in production to my laptop. I would have to upload to an
intermediate server and then have to log into the intermediate server to
download my file. Now it's 'sbit3 file' and then I simply just curl the file
down on my laptop.

Comments (and merge requests!) welcome. :) I'd also love to hear about what
other use cases you guys can think of.

~~~
sbierwagen
So it's SCP?

~~~
wccrawford
From reading it, not quite. There's no need for a name and password, and the
file will auto-delete it self after some time. SCP won't let you delete, to my
knowledge. You'd have to SSH in and delete it manually.

As with most small projects, this fulfills a very specific need for the
creator. It lets them be more efficient by removing a small problem from their
workflow.

Edit: Looks like the auto-delete isn't implemented yet, though.

~~~
est
ssh to server, tar files to stdout, local stdout to tar unpack? If you need a
thirdparty server to transfer log files you are doing it wrong (and slow!)

~~~
vtrac
There are environments to which you can't directly SSH. Imagine that you had
to SSH through a port-knocking single bastion server before you can reach
actual production servers.

